# Control de temperatura on - off con pic16f877 y lm35



## mendi2510 (Ago 18, 2010)

despues de mucho rondar en la web y con la ayuda de muchos foros, recopile informacion y viendo que es un tema usado y sencillo desarrolle el programa en pic c y el montaje en proteus 7 para quien desee implementarlo esta totalmente comentado para los que no conocen mucho de estos dispositivos y programas espero le sirva a alguien....probado y full funcionando...ahh y esmodificable por si lo desean..
bueno sin mas preambulo ahi les va

el archivo es una carpeta comprimida que contiene el ejecutable .c en pic c el archivo .hex para cargar en la simulacion y quemar y la simulacion en proteus.

se reciben comentarios
consultas
recomendaciones
criticas
e inclusive agradecimientos

no olviden el comocimiento es para compartir..........


----------



## arieltoro (Ago 20, 2010)

Muy buena aporte.
La verdad es q*ue* me estoy introduciendo en el mundo de los pic. Vamos a ver si funciona.

Lo que si me gustaría ver, es q*ue* versión de proteus ocupas ya que el mio no logra abrir el programa.
saludos.


----------



## mendi2510 (Ago 20, 2010)

el proteus 7 professional y plataforma de programacion pic c compiler
exitos!!


----------



## arieltoro (Ago 20, 2010)

Esta muy bueno tu programa.
Es q*ue* estaba pensando hacer algo para la universidad de este estilo.
Pero me gustaría dar un set point y a la vez prender un ventilador.


----------



## Ricardo_c (Ago 23, 2010)

Hola a todos 
que tal mendi 2510 vi tu proyecto y esta muy bueno no se si me podrías ayudar me han dejado  un proyecto de la universidad se trata de un control de temperatura con pic  pero via rf y con termocupla como sensor para medir temperaturas de 0ºc a 750ºc  (termocupla tipo j) y que en el receptor se muestre en un display la temperatura o en un lcd y que pueda ser programado a cierta temperatura y cuando llegue a esa temperatura se desaccione el rele q*ue* esta controlando por ejemplo resistencias q*ue* se esta usando para calentar el sensor y si la temperatura se excede en cierto rango que también se podría programar accione otro rele para que controle un ventilador que haga que se enfrié el sensor y colocarle una clave para que cuando programo una temperatura no la pueda modificar cualquiera solo el que tiene la clave. he estado buscando  en algunas pagina y he encontrado el acondicionador de señal(interfaz) del sensor (termocupla ) conectado al pic 12f675 también el emisor y receptor tlp434a y rlp434a con el pic 16f628 q*ue* transfiere 4 bits pero yo quisiera q*ue* en ves de que transfiera esos 4 bits q*ue* los hace a base de pulsadores me transfiera la temperatura q*ue* el sensor esta censando valga la redundancia y q*ue* se muestre el una pantallita como te dije por favor si pudieses ayudarme o darme alguna información donde pueda conseguir algo parecido te lo agradecería mucho te agradezco de antemano y hasta pronto.
nota: la temperatura no tiene q*ue* ser desde cero ya q*ue *la termocupla va a marcar la temperatura ambiente. ah yo dispongo del pic 16f872-i/sp ¿si se podría con este pic o tengo que usar otro?


----------



## kalip (Dic 7, 2010)

arieltoro dijo:


> wena dale
> esta re weno tu programa
> es q estaba pensando hacer algo para la u d este estilo
> pero me gustaria dar un set point y a la vez prender un ventilador



hola ya lo lograste el set point y la ventilacion<? seria factible que me lo envies?? te lo agradeceria por toda la vida  contacto  





 graxxx


----------



## Mauro Martinez (Ene 22, 2011)

Excelente aporte andaba buscando algo parecido muy bueno tu aporte


----------



## king12 (Mar 25, 2011)

demasiado aporte


----------



## diegoj (Abr 12, 2011)

GRAX pero tengo dudas 
con que programa compilo el programa para quemar el pic 16??

ademas no se tiene un esquema del montaje o que pines del pic utilizaste??


----------



## themagno (Oct 24, 2011)

EXCELENTE, buen proyecto


----------



## juancomcel (Jun 12, 2012)

cordial saludo 

por casualida tiene una rutina en assembler para un pic16f628a para control de temperatura con un sensor de coeficiente negativo (NTC). de antemano gracias.


----------



## Johannalady (Oct 4, 2012)

hola

no encuentro el archivo, porfavor como podria tenerlo,

gracias



Tengo el pic 16F877A ¿es el mismo que el 16F877? ¿ puedo programarlo con el pic que tengo sin modificar el programa? si no es asi me podrian ayudar como hacerlo?

gracias


----------

